# Getting ready to pull supers, but vacation!



## Clarkwestfied (Feb 26, 2019)

I’m getting ready to pull a honey super off my hive to extract, but we’re going on vacation right about when the bees will have it filled (another 2 weeks)

I would like to start treating with Apivar to keep my mite count below 1.

Can I pull the super and refrigerate or freeze the frames?

Then extract when I’m done playing with Mickey Mouse?


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

You can, but cold honey frames are very hard to extract. Of course you could warm them up before extracting. You won’t be able to put them back onto your hives with the Apivar to warm them though while the bees are protecting it. So I would figure out how you are going to warm the supers back up to extract prior to taking the supers off.

I think I would just wait 2 weeks to put on the Apivar.


----------

